# need help with airlines.. IBERIA and SATA



## nerodog (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello ! Anyone ever fly on IBERIA or SATA to Lisbon ?!?!? Checking out diff. airlin es from BOS... BA, TAP, etc... any thoughts ... welcome !!


----------



## Jimster (Oct 11, 2009)

*Iberia*

I have flown Iberia twice.  Both time the services were ok- they were newer planes with Video located in the seatbacks.  The first time I flew them I swore I would never fly them again because the seats seemed very small.  The last time I flew them (april) that was a non-issue since the whole row of 5 seats beside me was empty.  I napped the whole way.  Be aware though that I don't believe you earn full AA credit for flying Iberia.  Check this out.  It may be a serious negative if you are counting on getting status from your trip.


----------



## Conan (Oct 12, 2009)

Iberia code-shares with American Airlines.  We got New York to Lisbon via Madrid on the AA website using AA frequent flyer points.  Likewise you can earn AAdvantage frequent flyer points if you book the AA flight number for the Iberia flight.


----------



## Pat H (Oct 12, 2009)

I flew Iberia in 2004 JFK-MAD. Never again. We were crammed in like sardines. Service was non-existent and rude. Different story for the flight to Venice. Smaller plane, more comfortable and very nice FA's.


----------



## Jimster (Oct 12, 2009)

*AA codeshare*

Yes, you can get AA miles with an Iberia codeshare BUT you do not get full mileage credit!!  I think some fare buckets get 0 credit.

I am now adding the language from the AA website:

Eligible Iberia Airways Fare Classes* 
Purchased fares booked in Classes not shown in the chart below are ineligible to earn AAdvantage mileage credit. Certain additional rules apply to earning AAdvantage miles. View the AAdvantage Terms and Conditions for complete details. 
Class of Service Purchased Fares
Booked In: Mileage Accrual Percentage
 Elite Qualifying Points Per Mile Earned

Business Class A, C, D, I, J 100% + 25% bonus 1.50  
Full Fare Economy Class R, Y 100% 1.50 
Discount Economy Class B, H, K, M, Q, V 30% 1.00 
Discount Economy Class G, L, N, O, P, S 30% .50 
  *American Airlines and/or Iberia reserve the right to change the eligible fare classes at any time without notice.


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 12, 2009)

Flew them from Madrid to Barcelona once on a MD-80. Good service and clean aircraft. No Trans Atlantic though.

Cheers


----------



## LLW (Oct 13, 2009)

*Our Saga with Iberia*



nerodog said:


> Hello ! Anyone ever fly on IBERIA or SATA to Lisbon ?!?!? Checking out diff. airlin es from BOS... BA, TAP, etc... any thoughts ... welcome !!



In 2007 we flew back from Barcelona to Chicago on Iberia, then connected on American to Seattle. We picked Iberia because it was supposed to be a direct, non-stop flight from Barcelona to Chicago. At the airport in Barcelona, we were told that we had to fly to and change planes in Madrid. There was no explanation. There was not any prior notification. They gave us only one boarding pass for both flights (Barcelona to Madrid, and Madrid to Chicago), with info for the second flight hand-written in. 

They gave us less than one hour to transfer in Madrid. We had to take a bus to go to another building and go through security again. There were two security checkpoints for close to 800 people from many flights, who were all in a hurry. It was a mess. Finally we got through and ran through elevators and corridors (I have high blood pressure and a problem with my knees). When we got to the gate it was closed but the plane had not departed yet. We told them there were many from our same flight from Barcelona, who were still going through security. They reopened the gate to let us through, but closed it right after us. We boarded. Other passengers on the plane told us that they were just about 5 minutes late in leaving.

Our luggage was checked all the way to Seattle, but we had to go through Customs in Chicago. One suitcase did not make it to Chicago with us - we wasted a bunch of precious transfer time looking for it, however. We think they did not have time or space to transfer it in Madrid. (It came after we got home.)

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## nerodog (Oct 15, 2009)

*IBERIA etc*

hi, thanks for the replies... maybe I will look at BA instead and some others, TAP... flying from Boston in April and want to go to LIS.... did not like COntinental on last flight from NEWARK so looking for a diff. route. thanks.!!


----------



## Jimster (Oct 15, 2009)

*BA*

I have only flown BA a few times.  While the service is ok, I think they give you a discount percentage of miles too.  Check their website.  I am not sure when you are going but I think in March United is going to fly to Madrid- maybe they are an option.


----------

